# 1500 points IG



## Oblivion (Aug 24, 2010)

I would like the sites opinion on my IG force.
I am going to a campeign weekend in March.
I have 2 armies I can't decide which to take.
Please give me your suggestions.
1st 
Light Company
HQ Light Company Comand squad
Light Company Commander (Gives all CS and Inf sqds Infiltrate,camo and 1 extra SW)
Master of Ordinance
Vox,3MG,F/K/MB
Troops
2 Platoons each
PCS Vox,2MG,F/K/MB
4 inf sqds Vox,2MG,F/K/MB
1 Platoon each
PCS Vox,2MG,F/K/MB
2 inf sqds Vox,2MG
2 SWS 3MG
2 HWS 3 missile launchers

or

2nd
Mech Company
HQ 
Company Command Squad, Vox,3MG 
Autocannon Chimera
Troops
PCS,Vox,3MG
Autocannon Chimera
4 Inf Squads, Vox,1MG in Autocannon Chimera
Heavy Support
3 Leman Russ LC,PC sponsons, pintle heavy stubber.

2 entirely different tactical choices, 1st choice has the big 3rd platoon blob guarding my objective while the rest of the army need to be deployed in cover close as possible to enemy objectives (preferably 12.1" OLS), 2nd choice needs to keep mobile, worry about own objective after destroying enemies troops.


----------



## zealotic (Oct 11, 2008)

I would like the sites opinion on my IG force.
I am going to a campeign weekend in March.
I have 2 armies I can't decide which to take.
Please give me your suggestions.
1st 
Light Company
HQ Light Company Comand squad
Light Company Commander (Gives all CS and Inf sqds Infiltrate,camo and 1 extra SW)
So how does this occur? do you have a do it yourself special character you're allowed to use?
Master of Ordinance
I find these guys to be absurdly inaccurate, but to each his own
Vox,3MG,F/K/MB
drop the krak grenades and melta bombs, throughout the list, I've never seen them used to good effect, and give the command squad, and the PCS's chimeras, you'll need them to get the command range for orders
Troops
2 Platoons each
PCS Vox,2MG,F/K/MB
4 inf sqds Vox,2MG,F/K/MB
1 Platoon each
PCS Vox,2MG,F/K/MB
2 inf sqds Vox,2MG
2 SWS 3MG
2 HWS 3 missile launchers
drop all the platoon melta guns and replace with grenade launchers and/or flamers, and drop the 3rd platoon for some kind of vehicle support, be that vendettas, leman russes, whatever, but you'll have a bad time with that platoon
or

2nd
Mech Company
HQ 
Company Command Squad, Vox,3MG 
Autocannon Chimera
Troops
PCS,Vox,3MG
Autocannon Chimera
4 Inf Squads, Vox,1MG in Autocannon Chimera
at this point, just go melta vets, you're practically there already
Heavy Support
3 Leman Russ LC,PC sponsons, pintle heavy stubber.
2 ways to go about this, you use a mobile base of pie plates to support the guys in the chimeras, or you have 3 executioners with PC sponsons to blast the hell out of everything in sight, choose one

that's how I would change the existing lists, as far as which one to use, I'm a hybrid list person, thus why the 2 lists look just about the same if you do all my changes, but horde is perfectly viable if you go with lots of autocannons for transports, marbo, and some kind of mobile melta, be that even storm troopers deep striking in if need be

the mech company will function far better as a melta vet spam list, sorry but you don't want to go leaf blower unless you feel like building a couple hydras, and buying 2 Manticores, and the list you have is some red headed step child of the two.

take all this with a grain of salt, if you win consistantly with these lists just tell me to shove it, but I would choose the horde list because of how much it violates meta in most areas if I were forced between one of the two given lists, no additions or changes allowed.


----------

